# Volkswagen Touareg R50



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

Press release:

_Quote »_In another world premiere for the Australian International Motor Show, Volkswagen has announced it will unveil its new Touareg R50 in Sydney next week (11 October). Developed by a team of specialists at Volkswagen Individual GmbH, the Touareg R50 is one of the most powerful SUVs in the world. While Volkswagen has yet to announce detailed specifications, it promises the R50 boasts "generous" increases on the 230kW of power and 750Nm of torque produced by the current V10 TDi model on which it is based. Bigger wheels and tyres and tweaked suspension complete the high-performance package. Volkswagen Individual GmbH has also designed new exterior and interior features to reflect the R philosophy.
The R50 is the third model to appear under Volkswagen's sporty R label, following in the footsteps of the Golf R32 and the new Passat R36 - which was launched last month at the Frankfurt motor show. All three models have 4MOTION all-wheel drive to guarantee optimal traction.

http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...miere


----------



## Denoh (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (sp_wh)*

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/1...yenne/


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (Denoh)*

Check this V 10 out
http://www.edo-competition.de/...?&L=2


_Modified by captainburg at 10:49 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (captainburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captainburg* »_Check this V 10 out
http://www.edo-competition.de/...?&L=2

_Modified by captainburg at 10:49 AM 10-4-2007_









Not digging the paint job. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (spockcat)*

While the R50 is a very cool vehicle.. my sources at VWoA say there are no plans to bring it to the United States.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_While the R50 is a very cool vehicle.. my sources at VWoA say there are no plans to bring it to the United States.









Typical...








Matt


----------



## Denoh (Sep 25, 2007)

I was not holding my breath either. Much like the W12. However, we probably will get the exterior kit, much like the W12 kit that is currently available.


----------



## .:Reis (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (TREGinginCO)*

thats what they said about the MK4 R32. ill keep my fingers crossed. maybe we can send thousands of emails to VW asking them to send it here.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (sp_wh)*








[/QUOTE]
Did anyone else get a warm tingly sensation down below when they first saw this???








I want to know more about this beast.


----------



## goodkup27 (Sep 18, 2006)

Really want to get the w12 kit anyone know how much and where to get it.
Thank


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (goodkup27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goodkup27* »_Really want to get the w12 kit anyone know how much and where to get it.
Thank

Here you go. It is on my wish list.
http://oempl.us/ 
VW W12 Fender Flares and Side Skirts- $1995
VW W12 Front Valence- $795
vw W12 Rear Valence- $1075


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (.:Reis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Reis* »_thats what they said about the MK4 R32. ill keep my fingers crossed. maybe we can send thousands of emails to VW asking them to send it here.









They'd probably be more responsive to a bunch of us sending $90K to them instead. With a bunch of leftover V10s sitting around and not selling, I don't see them being keen on spending the money to import this....not to be negative, I'd love to see it here too, but I doubt that they would have buyers in significant enough quantity to make it worthwhile. This will do well in the middle east oil countries and in Germany.


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

That would be interesting. Not because I'll go and shell out the cash for this "exclusive" vehicle, which will probably be even more exclusive when it comes to price, but because I want to see the capabilities of the engine and what they have improved.
I am willing to further tune my treg and any such models that show us directly what VW has done with it is most welcome for me.


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (tutin)*

I agree with tutin on this one. I want to chip mine as well, and would like a baseline to compare against.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_While the R50 is a very cool vehicle.. my sources at VWoA say there are no plans to bring it to the United States.









Since it's based off the V10, how much work would it be to build up one to R50 specs?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (95RADOVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95RADOVR6* »_
Since it's based off the V10, how much work would it be to build up one to R50 specs?

Depends on what specs are


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!!*









*Quick Facts*
-258kW/350hp
-850Nm
-0-100km/h in 6.7 secs (fastest production Touareg ever)
-Top Speed 235km/h
-21 Inch Omanyt Alloy Wheels
-R Treatment for interior from VW Individual

















_Quote, originally posted by *VW PR* »_The Touareg R50: World Premiere in Sydney
Impressive power: The V10 TDI of the Touareg R50 develops 350 PS of power and 850 Newton-meter of torque
Exclusive features: Distinctive exterior, leather sport seating system, 21-inch wheels and air suspension sport chassis
Wolfsburg, 08 October 2007 - In a world premiere, Volkswagen will be presenting the Touareg R50 on October 11 at the Australian International Motor Show in Sydney. Its power of 258 kW / 350 PS (at 3,500 rpm) positions the new Touareg version among the most powerful SUVs in the world. The Touareg R50 can be ordered in Germany at prices starting at 88,260 Euro; it will be introduced to the market this November.

The engine characteristic of the Touareg R50 is marked by a torque level nearly unattainable by the competition: The V10 TDI of the Touareg R50 develops its enormous power of 850 Newton-meter at a low 2,000 rpm. The turbo diesel was derived from the well-known ten cylinder with 230 kW / 313 PS. Adjustments to its turbo charging and modified engine management enabled a 28 kW / 37 PS increase in power and a considerable 100 Newton-meter increase in maximum torque. Under these new parameters, the SUV accelerates to 100 km/h in just 6.7 seconds (production car: 7.4 seconds); its top speed is 235 km/h. In relation to engine power and vehicle size, the fuel consumption of the production ten-cylinder diesel equipped with a particulate filter is a moderate 9.6 liters per 100 km (highway) and 12.6 liters per 100 km (overall). Despite big gains in power and torque, its DIN fuel consumption values have remained constant compared to the Touareg V10 TDI.

In keeping with the performance potential of the R50, Volkswagen Individual designed new exterior and interior features according to the R philosophy. From the outside, the new Touareg R50 is easy to recognize with its 21-inch Omanyt type alloy wheels and size 295 tires, blue painted brake calipers, discrete wheel well flares, side skirts and distinctive bumpers (Sport Design Package), as well as a modified radiator grille (in a matte finish chrome).

Offered exclusively on the Touareg R50 is the car color "Biscay blue". Blue hues of this type have been typical of the high-powered R models since the first Golf R32 was introduced in the year 2002. Offered as optional car colors on the Touareg R50 are "Campanella white", "Reflex silver", "Black Magic" and "Atacam gray".

The car’s extensive features also include an air suspension sport chassis: The so-called "Driving dynamics package with adaptive roll compensation" and chassis lowered by twenty millimeter supplements the "Sport" mode of the manually or automatically controlled air suspension by achieving a stiffer spring rate.

On the inside, the SUV’s features include a sport seating system in anthracite-colored nappa leather with R50 logo integrated in the headrests. The logo was also integrated in the stainless steel tread plates. Also in keeping with the sporty character of the Touareg is the light-colored "engine spin" decor of the interior – a metallic structure similar to that previously used on race cars – as well as metal worked caps for the accelerator and brake pedals. A R50 logo also decorates the gearshift lever of the six-speed automatic transmission (Tiptronic). Standard features the Touareg R50 also include a winter package (including seat heating for the rear seats), the Premium Memory Package (including electrically adjustable seats, steering column and seatbelt height), net partition behind the rear seats and a ski sack.





_Modified by phaeton at 6:50 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!! (phaeton)*

Looks to me to be about the same spec as the regular V10 with a chip.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!! (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_Looks to me to be about the same spec as the regular V10 with a chip.

If that's the case, I'd rather spend the money modding mine. Especially if the chances of getting R50's in the US is slim to none. Plus, I won't have the money to buy one anyway.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!! (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_Looks to me to be about the same spec as the regular V10 with a chip.

Ditto; the numbers are a bit of a yawn -- under O.CT's (reasonable) Stage1 tune (359hp/870nm) and far less than some Stage2 offerings (400hp/920nm). I wonder if they also install the Cayenne Turbo PASM bars and Paddles


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!! (95RADOVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95RADOVR6* »_
If that's the case, I'd rather spend the money modding mine. Especially if the chances of getting R50's in the US is slim to none. Plus, I won't have the money to buy one anyway.

Yea but its STOCK 350, meaning chipping r50 will get you 400hp, you cant compare it like that


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!! (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Yea but its STOCK 350, meaning chipping r50 will get you 400hp, you cant compare it like that









True. Either way, doesn't seem like the US will be getting these. And even if we did, unless I win the lotto, or get a substantial increase in pay, I won't be getting this anyway.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!! (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Yea but its STOCK 350, meaning chipping r50 will get you 400hp, you cant compare it like that









I disagree with your theory







; IMO the motor is unchanged and they are simply applying a Stage1 ECU tune (re-coding) -- producing less than what's offered by O.CT and other tuners.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!! (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
I disagree with your theory







; IMO the motor is unchanged and they are simply applying a Stage1 ECU tune (re-coding) -- producing less than what's offered by O.CT and other tuners.

How do you know this? They would NEVER push their tuning that far, i am 100% sure they have done hardware changes to compensate with extra power and once tuners get their hands on one and squeze out 50 extra hp just with sw change, it will further prove this


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg R50 Specs Revealed !!!!!!!!!! (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
How do you know this? They would NEVER push their tuning that far, i am 100% sure they have done hardware changes to compensate with extra power and once tuners get their hands on one and squeze out 50 extra hp just with sw change, it will further prove this










Isn't that what the article above says: 

_Quote »_
he achievement could be increased by an adjustment of the turbo-loading and a modified engine management


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

"could be", it sure could but i know that on every (turbo) VW vehicle there is a room for 30+ hp stretch with sw only, they WON'T tune up their vehicle that high without supporting hardware, you will see


----------



## jake779989 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (sp_wh) are they KIDDING?*

Found on worldcarfans.com it states:
"Volkswagen has squeezed 37 extra horsepower out of the 5.0 liter V10 TDI... This is a 37 hp increase over the regular V10 TDI which results in a 6,7 seconds 0 – 100 km/h sprint and a top speed of 235 km/h. Fuel consumption comes to 12,6 liter / 100 km for combined driving conditions and 9,6 liter per 100 km for highway driving.
Volkswagen Individual has designed some new parts for the Touareg R50 exterior and interior. Starting with 21 inch wheels, black brake calipers, widened wheel arches, new side skirts, new bumper and modified grille in Chrome and matt finish. The Biscay Blue paint will be exclusive to the R50, the VW R-range is known for its blue color, but the R50 will also be available in Campanella White, Reflex Silver, Black Magic and Atacam Grey.
The new suspension system drops the SUV by 20mm and if you switch the six-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission to sport mode the suspension will stiffen for a 'sportier' ride. Inside you will find the mandatory badges on the headrests and (inside) door frames, the instrument and center console receive the “Engine Spin Hell” treatment (which the R36 also received) and metal gas and brake pedals.
Sales will commence in Germany in November with a starting price of EURO 88,260.
88260 EURO at today's rate exchange for US Dollars is $123,873!!!!
Who in their right mind would pay over $120,000 for this??? Why wouldn't you just buy the Porsche Cayenne Turbo which is based at $93,700.
Another example of the executives at VW thinking they have the #1 product. I LOVE my T-reg, but lets get serious. Would you really pay that premium for just 37 more HP?

Yeeeesh


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (sp_wh) are they KIDDING? (jake779989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jake779989* »_
88260 EURO at today's rate exchange for US Dollars is $123,873!!!!
Who in their right mind would pay over $120,000 for this??? Why wouldn't you just buy the Porsche Cayenne Turbo which is based at $93,700.
Another example of the executives at VW thinking they have the #1 product. I LOVE my T-reg, but lets get serious. Would you really pay that premium for just 37 more HP?
Yeeeesh
















EXACTLY!!! Which is why I'd just spend the money on my current V10 to get that 37hp. I don't need the "R" badges.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

88,260 EURO?????? holy crap


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (sp_wh) are they KIDDING? (jake779989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jake779989* »_
Who in their right mind would pay over $120,000 for this??? Why wouldn't you just buy the Porsche Cayenne Turbo which is based at $93,700. 

Not to say that you don't make a valid point.... but the styling of the Cayenne Turbo is in no means comparable to this beast. (I happen to think the Cayenne, especially the newest generation of body style is awkward and dare I say ugly.) So it would not be an even trade off on that area. I like to think real enthusiasts (who are ballers in the first place with this kind of $$$) don't just look at the performance specs, but the overall package. This is one mean looking truck that I would put in my stable any day!


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (sp_wh) are they KIDDING? (jake779989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jake779989* »_...Sales will commence in Germany in November with a starting price of EURO 88,260.
88260 EURO at today's rate exchange for US Dollars is $123,873!!!!
Who in their right mind would pay over $120,000 for this??? Why wouldn't you just buy the Porsche Cayenne Turbo which is based at $93,700.
Another example of the executives at VW thinking they have the #1 product. I LOVE my T-reg, but lets get serious. Would you really pay that premium for just 37 more HP?
Yeeeesh
















However, you can't compare the two (USA and German pricing), as Cayenne Turbos are 108,617 EURO base in Germany. IMO a stock v10 that is tuned via O.CT, w/Cayenne Turbo PASM bars, Paddles, performance tires/wheels, etc., is a far better bang for the buck than either offering








BTW: when I priced Cayenne Turbos this summer, all were in the $110k OTD range.


_Modified by ehd at 11:41 AM 10-9-2007_


----------



## C1N3 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like no offroading in that treg. Are those tyres 285? Pretty mean but i would rather go for a stage one chip on a normal v10.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (C1N3)*

I haven't looked into modding my Touareg. But, where do you get a chip for the Touareg. Last I checked, no one made one for the Touareg.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (95RADOVR6)*

A bunch of the V10 guys on here have the O.CT chip. 
The body kit and big wheels are dorky...
While I do like that they are following up on the R series of cars IMO they are not taking it far enough. This should go toe to toe with the Cayenne TT and the AMG M....The R32 should be an R36 and this R50 should be the candidate for the V12 TDI, now that would be interesting....


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Here you go. It is on my wish list.
OEMpl.us/ 
VW W12 Fender Flares and Side Skirts- $1995

We just updated this to include the facelift vehicles, which require different parts. We're working on the new Individual parts as well...


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_...this R50 should be the candidate for the V12 TDI, now that would be interesting....

Nick, the v12 TDI (vapor TReg) would only be interesting IMO if it was offered without a price increase (see "fat chance" in Webster), given that the 2008 v10 TDI's are pushing $80k MSRP if configured like my $69k MSRP 2007 v10 -- the 2006/2007's are an excellent bang for the buck. If you can find one, stop the “v10 voyeurism” and mortgage the house, etc. -- you'll thank me later


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

How about V100000000 TDI with 4554 turbos


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_How about V100000000 TDI with 4554 turbos









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

But you could always chip it...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

Mescaline, you've been sniffing the E85 for too long.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_How about V100000000 TDI with 4554 turbos
















Silly; you must be on Mescaline or something







-- try


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

it was a joke you E85-likers







looks like many people dislike me here because i presented the future of auto-industry which they dislike


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (mescaline)*

where can I find specs on the stage 1 and stage 2 tune for the V10 people speak off. I googled the O.CT and came up with nada.
TIA

Forget it... I found it. Thanks anyway...











_Modified by Skela at 6:26 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## 2003Sport (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Touareg R50 (sp_wh)*

Just sat in this at the Sydney Motor show. (Someone else's photobucket pic!)








Feels lowered and car like. Very nice though with monster performance.


----------

